# CUBE STEREO 140 SUPER HPC SL 29



## brösmeli (2. März 2014)

Hier mal einige Bilder im Anwendermodus:

















Gesamtgewicht im Originalzustand inkl. XTR-Pedalen:





Um ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen, werde ich nächstens die "Hans Dämpfer" gegen Continental X-King 2.4 (hinten) und Mountain King 2.4 (vorne) tauschen. Mal sehen, wie sich das Fahrverhalten dann ändert.

Hier die Gewichte des verbauten Laufradsatzes:
Laufradsatz vorne und hinten, ohne Scheibenbremsen, ohne Kassette, ohne Spanner: 1733 g





Hans Dampf hinten und vorne: 851 g / 913 g (Protection)









Kassette: 280 g
Bremsscheiben inkl. Centerlockverschluss: 150 g
Schläuche je: 180 g

Laufradsatz komplett (Pneus, Felgen, Spechen, Naben, Schläuche, Reifen, Kassette, Bremsscheiben): 4437 g

Beim Laufradsatz könnte es sich um den DT SWISS SPLINE XM 1501 handeln. Bin mir aber nicht sicher!


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Cube verbaut serienmäßig keine DT Swiss Spline One LRS. Das sind Eigenbauten (CSW *C*ube *S*ystem *W*heels) mit DT Swiss Teile.
Meistens DT350 Straightpull CL Naben mit verschiedenen DT Felgenmodelle. http://www.dtswiss.com/Komponenten
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XM-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-ONE-29
http://www.dtswiss.com/Technologie/SPLINE-ONE-Technologie-de
Leicht zu erkennen, an den Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (2. März 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Cube verbaut serienmäßig keine DT Swiss Spline One LRS. Das sind Eigenbauten (CSW *C*ube *S*ystem *W*heels) mit DT Swiss Teile.
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/XM-1501-Spline-sup-®-sup-ONE-29
> Leicht zu erkennen, an den Naben.


Das ist schon klar! So habe ich es ja nicht gemeint!

Dass alles umgelabelt wurde sieht man ja!

Also, ich würde sagen, es ist der genau gleiche Laufradsatz wie der Spline XM 1501, aber ohne die typischen DT SWISS Aufkleber.
Der DT SWISS Original LRS wiegt ja 1680 g. DT SWISS ist ja bei den Gewichtsangaben ja meistens ein wenig drunter. Also mit den 50 g mehr sollte es also hinkommen. Schon deshalb finde ich das Cube top ausgestattet! Nur verstehe ich nicht, warum Cube nicht die offiziellen Aufkleber verwendet? Nur aus Konzept- und Ästhetikgründen?


----------



## brösmeli (2. März 2014)

@Vincy 

Habe gerade gesehen, dass du für deinen Dämpfer den Remotehebel nachgerüstet hast. Hast du den ganzen Dämpfer getauscht? Oder nur den oberen Teil? Was hat der Umbau gekostet? Bist du zufrieden mit der Funktion?
Bei meinem Dämpfer ist bei der Climb-STellung kein geschlossenes Lockout spürbar. Ist das bei deinem auch so?


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Da mußt leider den kpl Dämpfer austauschen. Remote kann man im Gegensatz zu der Gabel da nicht nachrüsten (außer beim X CTD).
Bei den CTD Modelle gibt es kein Lockout. Mußt dann das Tune abändern lassen. Richtiges Lockout hast dann aber auch nicht. Die CTD-Wirkung ist bei Remote auch nicht anders.
Wenn man die CTD-Verstellung oft benutzt, ist Remote sehr hilfreich. Der Luxus hat aber ein recht hohes Gewicht. 


Zu den Cube LRS (nur bei den 2014er Modelle):
Nur die Felgen, Nippel und Speichen sind identisch mit denen von der DT Spline One Series. Aber nicht die Naben. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Technologie/SPLINE-ONE-Technologie-de


----------



## brösmeli (2. März 2014)

Super. Danke für die infos. 
Sind das eventuell 350er naben? Oder ist das eine eventuell eine billige kopie?


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2014)

Sind da alles Original DT Swiss Teile, aber OEM (daher auch in verschiedenen Farben). 
Bei den 2014er Cube Bikes (nicht alle Modelle) sind leichtere LRS. 2013 waren die noch schwerer (schwere Felgen mit Messing Nippel), da gab es die neuen leichten und breiten DT Felgen noch nicht. Der Gewichtsvorteil kommt hauptsächlich von den Felgen. Centerlock ist auch meistens etwas leichter.

Zur Gewichtsreduzierung:
Tausch den Sattel, Vorbau und die Fox Gabel aus. Dann hast mindestens 500g weniger. 
Beim Cube/DT LRS kann man noch durch einen leichteren Freilauf, Lager und Gewindering (Alu) etwas einsparen.


----------



## CheapTrick (3. März 2014)

12,6 Kilo sind nicht schlecht! 
Meins liegt momentan bei 12,4....aber mit 1x10.

Dem LRS finde ich mit seinen 1730 gramm jetzt nicht wirklich übergewichtig. Am einfachsten und billigsten kannst du noch mit der Umrüstung auf tubeless Gewicht sparen. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!


----------



## brösmeli (3. März 2014)

CheapTrick schrieb:


> 12,6 Kilo sind nicht schlecht!
> Meins liegt momentan bei 12,4....aber mit 1x10.
> 
> Dem LRS finde ich mit seinen 1730 gramm jetzt nicht wirklich übergewichtig. Am einfachsten und billigsten kannst du noch mit der Umrüstung auf tubeless Gewicht sparen.
> ...



Tubeless wird schwierig. Habe Continental Racesport bestellt und die sind schwierig dicht zu bekommen. 

1x10?
Welches cube-Modell fährst du?


----------



## CheapTrick (3. März 2014)

Ja, mit der Racesport Variante wirds schwer.
Ich fahre ein 2013er Stereo 29 Race...allerdings ist mittlerweile bis auf Rahmen, Dämpfer und Steuersatz nichts mehr original 

Baue gerade auf 1x10 um, also mit X01 Kurbel, Wolftooth 28T Kettenblatt und einem One-up 42T Ritzel...also quasi Sram XX1 für arme


----------



## sheld (16. März 2014)

Hallo brösmeli,
mit welcher Rahmengröße bist du da am Start, bei welcher Schritthöhe? Ist dir das Bike wendig genug? 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (16. März 2014)

@sheld

Hallo 
Stephan

Es ist grösse m. 
Ich bin 177/84
Passt super. Auch die länge des vorbaus. Lenker werde ich gegen flatbar tauschen. Gibt minus 2cm. 
Das bike ist nicht so wendig wie mein scalpel. Ist ja logisch. Ist ja kein xc sondern am! Dafür ist es super beim runtershreddern. Sehr laufruhig und schluckfreudig. Für meine touren brauch ich nun halt länger. Dafür machts mehr spass und kann mehr geniessen. Die verbauten komponenten sind ein traum! Alles vom feinsten!


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2014)

.l


----------



## sheld (17. März 2014)

Guten Abend brösmeli
Danke für die Infos. AM ist klar. Aber 29' gegenüber 26' Stumpjumper FSR fand ich was träge. Das Cube macht mir hier einen kompakteren Eindruck. Super ist das wippfrei bergauffahren mit dem Stumpjumper expert (dank Brain). Wie ist das bei deinem Bike?


----------



## brösmeli (17. März 2014)

sheld schrieb:


> Guten Abend brösmeli
> Danke für die Infos. AM ist klar. Aber 29' gegenüber 26' Stumpjumper FSR fand ich was träge. Das Cube macht mir hier einen kompakteren Eindruck. Super ist das wippfrei bergauffahren mit dem Stumpjumper expert (dank Brain). Wie ist das bei deinem Bike?



Also das ist auch hervorragend! Habe den dämpfer meist im trailmodus. Selbst im wiegetritt ist der hinterbau antriebsneutral. Wippt zwar, aber verschlingt keine manpower. Im climb modus und im sitzen merke ich kein wippen. Fahre mit 175 psi. Gruss.


----------



## sheld (17. März 2014)

Du machst mir die Entscheidung leicht. Muss jetzt nur noch jemanden finden der mein 26' Stumpjumper kauft. Ist ja schon ne Hausnummer die 5 mille. Das Bike von Crossboss auch nicht schleicht. Aber unterm Strich günstiger?


----------



## crossboss (17. März 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sheld (17. März 2014)

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass du es bei 22' auf nur 12,4 kg bringst. Ich bin mit 102 kg nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht. Die meisten Bikes kommen da bei 1m Drops schon an die Grenzen. Ich fahre aber ebenso gerne Berg auf wie ab. Deshalb ist das Bike bei so einem Gewicht unglaublich wenn es denn hält. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## crossboss (18. März 2014)

.


----------



## sheld (27. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Habe heute mein Bike bestellt. Wird ein Super HPC SL. Kommt in drei Wochen. Kanns kaum erwarten. Werde wohl erstmal ein paar Kilometer abspulen. Dann andere Mäntel und Sattel in Planung. Gabel gegen neue Formula tauschen ist auch noch eine Option. Aber nur wegen der paar Gramm?
Bis demnächst
Stephan


----------



## sheld (26. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,
habe mein neues Cube am Start. Erste Frage: wie löst ihr den doch recht geringen Platz für eine Trinkflasche zB. bei 0,75l
Nach ersten Ausfahrten bin ich von den downhill Eigenschaften begeistert. Steil bergauf ist mir das Rad für Touren von 3-4Std. etwas zu träge. Habt ihr da eine Idee zB. leichter Mäntel etc. Ich fahre überwiegend im Siebengebirge auf Waldboden, rolligem Kies und etwas Basaltgestein als Untergrund.
Gewicht fahrbereit ist ja ne Wucht bei meine XL Rahmen.


----------



## CaosPilote (26. April 2014)

Hallo, 
ich fahre mein Stereo mit einem Sidecage Flaschenhalter von Cube und eine 0,75 ltr. Flasche mit einem kleinen Deckelverschluss bei Bikegröße M. Ist zwar nicht mehr viel Platz über der Dämpferaufnahme,  aber passt ;-)


----------



## CaosPilote (26. April 2014)




----------



## sheld (26. April 2014)

Hey,
danke für den Hinweis. Kann dann wohl meinen Elite Carbonhalter (bin ich güstig dran gekommen) vergessen. Habe noch oben kaum Platz um die Flasch raus zu ziehen. Mit Trinkrucksack ist nicht so mein Fall. Aber mit seitlicher Entnahme sollte bei XL Rahmen funktionieren.


----------



## CaosPilote (26. April 2014)

beim xl Rahmen hast du auf jeden Fall Platz. Ich habe nur oben im Bereich vom Schraubverschluss ein wenig Rahmenschutzfolie drunter da man beim fahren nicht so genau zielt ;-)


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. April 2014)

Dieses 140 Super HPC SL 29 ist ein wirklich schmuckes Bike, das mir auch optisch 100 % zusagen würde. Als ich 2012 mein AMS 150 (Alu) gekauft habe, war das Stereo, da noch die ältere Konstruktion mit dem Dämpfer zwischen Sitzrohr und Hinterreifen, für meinen Geschmack im Nachteil. Heute würde ich, wenn ein Fully dieser Marke her müsste, zum Stereo greifen. Auch immer wieder interessant, was die Leute so aus ihren Komplettbikes tuningmäßig machen. 



brösmeli schrieb:


> @sheld
> Dafür machts mehr spass und kann mehr geniessen.



Das ist für nen Hobbyfahrer doch das Wichtigste überhaupt!


----------



## brösmeli (30. April 2014)

sheld schrieb:


> ...
> Nach ersten Ausfahrten bin ich von den downhill Eigenschaften begeistert. Steil bergauf ist mir das Rad für Touren von 3-4Std. etwas zu träge. Habt ihr da eine Idee zB. leichter Mäntel etc. ...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 288347 Anhang anzeigen 288348




ich habe auf continental reifen gewechselt. Vorne mountainking II, hinten x-king. Beide mit bcc mischung und in 2.4 zoll. Gewichtsersparnis rund 300 g. Fahre sie in der racesport variante. bis jetzt halten sie. Versuche sie dann noch mit tubeless hinzubekommen. Mir fehlen noch die passenden dt swiss ventile. No tubes ventile gehen nicht! sie werden beim anziehen durchs ventilloch gezogen. das gäbe eine sauerei!

Sie haben zwar weniger grip als der hans dampf, dafür rollen sie super. Und das bike wird um einiges spritziger zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (15. Mai 2014)

brösmeli schrieb:


> ich habe auf continental reifen gewechselt. Vorne mountainking II, hinten x-king. Beide mit bcc mischung und in 2.4 zoll. Gewichtsersparnis rund 300 g. Fahre sie in der racesport variante. bis jetzt halten sie. Versuche sie dann noch mit tubeless hinzubekommen. Mir fehlen noch die passenden dt swiss ventile. No tubes ventile gehen nicht! sie werden beim anziehen durchs ventilloch gezogen. das gäbe eine sauerei!
> 
> Sie haben zwar weniger grip als der hans dampf, dafür rollen sie super. Und das bike wird um einiges spritziger zu fahren.



Wollte nur noch der vollständehalber erwähnen, dass das umrüsten auf tubeless problemlos geklappt hat und dass das system sehr gut funktioniert (grip i.o., rollwiderstand super)
das bike wurde dadurch um eine spur agiler!
Ich bin immer noch fasziniert von dem ding. Ich liebe es!


----------



## sheld (15. Mai 2014)

Hi brösmeli,
komme gerade aus der Garage. Muß Schlau wechseln. Habe am Sa. mal aus Testgründen Rocket Ron aufgezogen. Ist natürlich kein Vergleich. Super leicht, Rollwiederstand gegen null, aber aber...  halten eben nicht. Grip auf nassen Steinen auch bes....Na ja war eine Erfahrung wert. So sieht man mal wie schnell und leichtläufig das Bike sein kann. Die Contis sind die bessere Wahl. Wobei der X King auch bei Schiefer- und Basaltgestein an der Flanke schnell Schaden nehmen kann.
Welcher ist nun die eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Sauber rollen und beschleunigen, das ganze noch haltbar bitte. Mich interessiert das Thema sehr, da ich mit dem neuen Cube in vier Wochen meinen zweiten Teil der chemins-du-soleil fahren will. Das sind 14 bis 16 tausend Hm in sechs Tagen bei verblocktem rolligem Untergrund. Einige Schiebepassagen. Beim Downhill wird das Bike eine Wucht sein. Uphill ?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## brösmeli (15. Mai 2014)

ja, bei uns sind die hügel zwischen 500 und 900 m hoch! also kein vergleich zu deinem vorhaben. ich würde es in deinem fall mindestens mit mountainking II protection versuchen.


----------



## brösmeli (16. Mai 2014)

sheld schrieb:


> Hi brösmeli,
> komme gerade aus der Garage. Muß Schlau wechseln. Habe am Sa. mal aus Testgründen Rocket Ron aufgezogen. Ist natürlich kein Vergleich. Super leicht, Rollwiederstand gegen null, aber aber...  halten eben nicht. Grip auf nassen Steinen auch bes....Na ja war eine Erfahrung wert. So sieht man mal wie schnell und leichtläufig das Bike sein kann. Die Contis sind die bessere Wahl. Wobei der X King auch bei Schiefer- und Basaltgestein an der Flanke schnell Schaden nehmen kann.
> Welcher ist nun die eierlegende Wollmilchsau? Sauber rollen und beschleunigen, das ganze noch haltbar bitte. Mich interessiert das Thema sehr, da ich mit dem neuen Cube in vier Wochen meinen zweiten Teil der chemins-du-soleil fahren will. Das sind 14 bis 16 tausend Hm in sechs Tagen bei verblocktem rolligem Untergrund. Einige Schiebepassagen. Beim Downhill wird das Bike eine Wucht sein. Uphill ?
> Gruß
> Stephan




Aber so wie es auf dem video aussieht fahren da alle mit crosscountryfeilen und dem entsprechend mit leichten reifen so um 2.2 zoll. Oder?
Vorne protection variante/hinten racesport mit genug milch plus ersatzschlauch und vorsichtiger reifenschonender linienwahl. 
Ich hab keine bikes a la stereo 140 entdeckt. Mit welchem bike gehst du an den start?


----------



## sheld (16. Mai 2014)

Brösmeli,
schau mal hier: http://www.moveyouralps.com/fr/chem...-VTT/les-etapes?troncon_id=95&groupement_id=2 ist einer der Varianten die wir fahren. Auf dem Video ist nur Mainstream. Es gibt zur normalen Tour mehrere Varianten mit V4 Schwierigkeitsgrad (sehr verblockt und ausgesetzt). Letztes Jahr bin ich mit meinem 26er spezialized SJ expert carbon auf 2,25 Nobby`s bei 1,9bar gefahren. Bis auf zwei Durchstiche Alles gut. Möchte jetzt mein Cube mitnehmen. Mit 12,9Kg ist es zwar nur 400g schwerer als mein SJ und es rollt auch behäbiger, dafür mehr Spaß beim downhill . Hast du mit 29er 2,29' Nobby Nic Erfahrung?


----------



## brösmeli (17. Mai 2014)

Ja. Aber der war mir einfach zu schmal!
Die kombi mk II / xk ist einfach besser!


----------



## Willi777 (20. Mai 2014)

Möchte nochmal auf den verbauten LRS zurück kommen im Vergleich zum ZTR FLOW EX 29 mit Sapim cx-Ray und Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben, den ich alternativ habe. 

Welcher ist als steifer, stabiler anzunehmen?


----------



## BergFarben (26. Mai 2014)

hab auch ne Frage zu dem SL. Meins ist jetzt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr alt (2013, gruene Version).

Ich war allerdings von Anfang an nicht wirklich mit dem Rad zufrieden, mir persoenlich ist es zu traege und dieses Fahrgefuehl eines Panzers ist einfach zu ausgepraegt fuer mich. Hab diese Eigenschaften dann auf 29" geschoben und mich damit abgefunden, jetzt bin ich aber auf diversen Bikemessen andere 29" gefahren, die dieses Fahrgefuehl nicht vermitteln und bergab genauso schoen stabil sind (rockyM, instinct bc).

Ihr habt ja den 2014 LRS, den hast du (broesmeli) ja mit 1733g gewogen. Soweit ich das jetzt rausfinden konnte ist das der DT CSW AM 3.9, ich hab den CSW AM 2.9 (entspricht wohl dem DT M1700 Spline 29, nach anderen Berichten aber eher einer M520 Felge mit 350Spline).
Im Endeffekt konnte ich kein Gewicht zu dem reinen LRS finden. Vielleicht weiss hier jemand weiter?

Ich (65kb + 8kg), wuerde wegen meines Gewichtes auf jedenfall Richtung Crest + KingKong + sapim tendieren. Was so ungefaehr bei 1400-1500 liegt. Umruesten wuerd ich deswegen eigentlich nur wenn mein aktueller LRS ueber 1900 wiegt. 

Das andere sind die Maentel, bei denen ich dann bei Gelegenheit auch auf ne Conti kombination umsteigen werd. 

Haettet ihr sonst noch idee dieses traege Fahrgefuehl auszumerzen?


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2014)

Dadurch wird es aber nicht viel agiler, dass liegt eher an der Geometrie des Stereo 29er.
Geringeres Gewicht bringt beim Beschleunigen einen größeren Vorteil und geringfügig auch leichteres Handling.
Aber eine träge Geometie kannst dadurch nicht ausgleichen.

Kannst auch aus einer Harley keinen GP-Racer machen, wenn du die 100kg leichter machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergFarben (26. Mai 2014)

ja davon geh ich auch aus, nachdem aber die Mehrheit der Stereobesitzer nicht ueber diese Probleme klagen, versuch ich jetzt das Fahrgefuehl wenigstens zu optimieren. Neues/Anderes Fahrrad zu kaufen kann ich mir auch nicht leisten, also werd ich jetzt erstma das Fahrwerk optimieren, sofern es sich eben ueberhaupt lohnt. Wenn ich ueber die 1€/g Schwelle komm muss ich es mir auch noch 2x ueberlegen.


----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2014)

In den meistens Stereo 29 Tests wird es bemängelt.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=11
Durch Gewichtsreduzierung kannst es aber nicht ausgleichen.
Einen Winkelsteuersatz kannst da auch nicht verwenden.
Evtl mit einer anderen Gabel (anderes Offset/Nachlauf) und/oder mit Offset-Buchsen beim Dämpfer.


----------



## brösmeli (26. Mai 2014)

@BergFarben

Was auch noch auf das Bikegefühl wirkt: die Rahmengrösse!
Mein M-Rahmen wirkt für mich im Trail oder Downhill sehr agil!
Im langen uphill eher etwas träge, aber trotzdem noch aushaltbar. 
Mit deinem Körpergewicht und daraus resultierender Körpergrösse müsstest du wohl einen S-Rahmen haben ???
400 g leichtere, aber immer noch stabile Laufräder bringen bestimmt einiges an Agilität.


----------



## zoomer (26. Mai 2014)

Ich hab es als Grobmotoriker z.B. sehr gerne wenn sich das
Rad stabil fährt, von daher gefällt mir das AMS gut.

Der Lenkwinkel ist mit seinen 69° nicht besonders flach für
ein AM, da wollen es alle heutzutage noch flacher. Der längere
Gabeloffset sorgt auch eher für Wendigkeit da der Nachlauf
damit kürzer ausfällt.
Daran kann man eh nichts ändern.

Man kann aber schauen dass man genügend SAG an der Gabel
fährt, damit kein Chopper Feeling aufkommt.
Besonders da beim AMS recht wenig Last auf dem Vorderrad liegt.
Ein kürzerer Vorbau, bei 19" waren 90(!) mm verbaut, macht das
Rad auch agiler.
Dabei kann man noch schauen ob man nicht ggf. durch Lenker
absenken und Sattel vorrutschen eine bessere Sitzhaltung
mit gleichmässigerer Gewichtsverteilung hinbekommt.


----------



## BergFarben (26. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank fuer eure Kommentare.

Ich hab ein 20" Rahmen bei 183cm und gut 90cm Schrittlaenge... bin also nur recht duenn 

Den Vorbau zu tauschen (aktuell auch noch der f109 90mm) hab ich auch schon ueberlegt. Ich werd ma sehen was ich an kuerzeren noch rumliegen hab. Dass aus dem Fahrrad keine XC Machine mehr wird is mir schon klar. Aber optimieren laesst sich, den Kommentaren nach, schon noch etwas. Da ich im Moment tubeless fahr, ist ein Wiegen des LRS grad mit etwas Aufwand verbunden...


----------



## brösmeli (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo

Weiss jemand, wo es diese Schaltzughüllen in "flash'n'red" gibt. 
Ich habe meinen Händler gefragt, es sagte mir, dass er solche nicht mehr bekäme ...
Ist das möglich, dass diese Schaltzughüllen nur für Cube hergestellt wurden und die jetzt, wegen x-welchen Gründen, nicht mehr zu bekommen sind?
Auf den Zügen steht "jagwire". Habe im Netz gesucht, diese Farbe aber nirgends gefunden. Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Mai 2014)

Bei Komplett-Bikes sind es oft Sonderanfertigungen. Wirst nur bei Cube bekommen, solche Sonderwünsche sind aber für die meisten Händler zu aufwändig.


----------



## sheld (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
komme leider erst jetzt dazu euch von meinen Erfahrungen auf einer langen und zum Teil schwer zu fahrenden Tour durch das Département Alpes-de-Haute-Provence zu berichten. Erst einmal danke an brösmeli für den Reifentipp. Bin die sechs Tage ohne Panne durch gefahren und habe dabei das Rad nicht geschont. Beide Reifen mit Milch. Vorne hat der Mountain King 2 race 2,4 bei 2,1 Bar ganze arbeit geleistet. Selbst in Geröllabfahrten und auf nassen Gestein immer noch gut kontrollierbar. Der der X King race 2,4 hinten bei 3 Bar bewies sich als super Lösung auf der einen Seite wenig Rollwiederstand zu haben und auf der anderen Seite noch genug Bremspower zubehalten ohne gleich bei leicht rolligem Untergrund zublockieren.
Meine Bedenken mit so einem traillastigen Bike sechs Tage ca. 13400 hm und 360 km zu fahren ohne Angst vor dem nächsten Aufstieg zu haben, hat sich als unbegründet herausgestellt. Ganz im Gegenteil, die konfortable Sitzposition und die guten Reifen ließen das Bike förmlich die Berge hoch schießen. Auch auf Rampen mit schwierigem Untergrund (Kies, größere Steine, Matsch etc.) war der Vortrieb nicht zu Bremsen. Mein Freund fuhr ein Trek Remedy 26' welches deutlich mehr getrieben werden mußte. Im Downhill war dann kein Halten mehr. Echt geile Rakete dieses Cube.
Auch empfand ich in keiner Situation das Rad zu träge. Gut auf flachen Trails muß ich ein wenig fahraktiver sein als mein Kumpel mit seinem 26' doch sobald es steil wurde und grobes Zeug vor das Rad kam gings richtig zur Sache. Auf tschüssss und davon war die Devise.
Einen Punkt konnte ich jedoch nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit lösen - der Flaschenhalter- Nach mehreren Tests zu Hause mit verschiedenen F.H. bin ich doch mit Trinkblase gefahren. Ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Notlösung. Habe aber für eine 0,75l Flasche keinen Halter gefunden, auch nicht mit Seiteneinschub. Knallt immer gegen den Rahmen und totaler Fummel selbst bei meinem XL Rahmen.agen, ein eiles Teil. Im Herbst ab nach Saalbach zum Downhill-Härtetest. Den Tourentest hat es für mich schon mit Bravour bestanden. Geil geil geiles Teil


----------



## brösmeli (15. Juli 2014)

@sheld

Vielen dank für den tollen bericht. 
Ich kann dir nur beipflichten. Macchina perfetta!


----------



## sheld (18. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,
komme gerade von meiner dritten Les Chemins de Soleil Tour zurück. Diesmal von Crest nach Gap http://www.grande-traversee-alpes.com/fr/chemins-du-soleil/ids-cds/infos-ids?id=4654. Ist zwar nicht die ganze Tour, aber die Zeit reichte leider nicht. Es war wohl die härteste Tour die ich mit meinem Cube gefahren bin. Reifen beide vor Beginn neu. Jetzt vorne beim Mountain King noch 70 % hinten beim X-King null und mehrere Risse. Ich kann allen Touren- und Trailfahren nur empfehlen mit diesem geilen Bike die *Alpes-de-Haute-Provence *zu befahren. Fun, Fun, Fun

 
Bis bald
Stephan


----------



## vfb1986 (2. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen,
als alter Scalpel-Fahrer hat es mich mal gereizt, das Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL zu fahren, da es gerade preislich (und noch als Auslaufmodell bzw. Einzelstück 2014) für mich interessant ist.
Und ich muss sagen: Klasse! Auch wenn der Einsatzbereich AM und nicht XC ist (im Vergleich zum Scalpel), fährt es sich auch bergauf super! Bergab hat das Scalpel bei ruppigem Untergrund wenige Chancen, da macht sich das mehr an Federweg bemerkbar!
Anfänglich hat mich das Gewicht von ca. 12kg etwas abgeschreckt, jedoch fällt dies nicht so ins Gewicht - vor allem wenn man bergab entschädigt wird 
Kurz und knapp: Wer Alpenüberquerungen und weniger XC-Rennen im Kopf hat, ist das Rad zu empfehlen und schmückt nun auch meine Garage 
Habe im Vergleich noch das AMS100 und AMS130/150er gefahren, aber auf Grund der Laufruhe bergab für das 140er entschieden!

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind div. Stereos zu guten Konditionen noch verfügbar.

Schönen Bike-Feiertag morgen!

P.S. bei der Reifendiskussion - war im 26" Bereich absoluter Conti-Fan, habe aber das Gefühl, dass 29" verschlafen wurde und wieder zu Schwalbe gewechselt. Fahre Hans Dampf vorne und Nobby Nic hinten am Stereo.
Am CC Scalpel fahre ich Racing Ralph 2,1" - die Rocket Ron sind mir zu schnell kaputt gegangen und hatte zu oft Luftdruckverlust durch Risse (auch wenn die Tubeless Milch es immer wieder verschließt).


----------



## sheld (2. Oktober 2014)

Hi vfb1986,
ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung mit dem Super HPC nur sagen, geiles Bike. Die Reifenwahl ist aber für schnelle Touren von großer Bedeutung. Ist mir bei diesem Bike ganzbesonders aufgefallen. Ich habe gerade in Frankreich meine Contis gehimmelt. Buchstäblich bis auf die letzte Rille abgefahren. War schon was zu schroff, scharfkanntig und dornig. Doch der Vortrieb ist sensationell. Hatte Rocket Ron drauf. Direkt platt oder Risse. Hans Dampf super sorglos, jedoch zu lahm. Deshalb
wieder hinten Conti X King R und vorne Mountain King 2 R. 
Schönes Wochenende
Stephan


----------



## vfb1986 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, der Rocket Ron ist in meinen Augen nur für die Straße, selbst bei leichtem Untergrund hatte ich Risse und daher Platten.
Für mich der schlechteste Reifen momentan und für mich eine Enttäuschung.


----------



## brösmeli (2. November 2014)

Komplettgewicht nun um die 11,9 kg mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter


----------



## sheld (3. November 2014)

Hi brösmeli,
gute Idee mit der Zweifachkurbel. Und dann gleich wieder das beste. Ich finde zweifach passt besser zum bike. Meine XTR Kurbel ist aber noch tipi topi. Und deine? Verschlissen?
VG
Stephan


----------



## brösmeli (3. November 2014)

sheld schrieb:


> Hi brösmeli,
> gute Idee mit der Zweifachkurbel. Und dann gleich wieder das beste. Ich finde zweifach passt besser zum bike. Meine XTR Kurbel ist aber noch tipi topi. Und deine? Verschlissen?
> VG
> Stephan



Nein. Immer noch gut. Aber in den alpen ist das 22er kettenblatt doch ein segen. Bringt schon was. Steile und lange anstiege sind mit ein bisschen weniger pulsschlägen zu bewältigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (18. Januar 2015)

Update:

Carbon lrs 1533 g


----------



## sheld (19. Januar 2015)

Hi Brösmeli,
200g ist ne Nummer und dazu noch schön breit. Sag mal, lrs ist das die richtige Bezeichnung oder ist das schon ein XRC ?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## brösmeli (19. Januar 2015)

sheld schrieb:


> Hi Brösmeli,
> 200g ist ne Nummer und dazu noch schön breit. Sag mal, lrs ist das die richtige Bezeichnung oder ist das schon ein XRC ?
> Gruß
> Stephan



LRS = LaufRadSatz

Den habe ich von r2-bike. 

Kann individuell zusammengestellt werden. 
Naben: dt swiss 240s centerlock
Speichen: sapim x-ray
Nippel: alu schwarz
Felgen: carbon am 35/30

Aufbauarbeit: bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, tip top
Garantie/service: super


----------



## sheld (19. Januar 2015)

ok. interessanter Laden. Wie sieht es mit gewichtsbegränzung aus. mein systemgewicht 108kg. ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit c. felgen. es scheitert meist aber an den gewichtsbegrenzungen.


----------



## brösmeli (19. Januar 2015)

sheld schrieb:


> ok. interessanter Laden. Wie sieht es mit gewichtsbegränzung aus. mein systemgewicht 108kg. ich liebäugle auch schon länger mit c. felgen. es scheitert meist aber an den gewichtsbegrenzungen.


Meine sind bis 130 kg freigegeben.


----------



## sheld (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
etwas verspätet Bilder aus Dezember von La Palma. Ich war jetzt das dritte Mal da und es wird nicht langweilig. Diesmal habe ich auch das erste Mal mein eigenes Bike mit gehabt. Es hat sich gelohnt. Wie jeder ahnt geht nichts über die eigene Ausrüstung. Das Stereo ist ein SahneBike für die vielseitigen Ansprüche auf dieser rauen Insel. 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Na ja. Es war echt mal wieder eine geile Tour. Euch noch eine tolles Bikejahr 2015
Stephan


----------



## brösmeli (1. Februar 2015)

Jetzt auf rock shox pike und monarch unterwegs. Neuer sattel selle italia flite. 
Carbon lrs von r2 bike. 11,7 kg komplett. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## madmaxmatt (18. März 2015)

Entschuldige mal Brösmeli, aber dein Stereo sieht mal richtig geil aus. Die fetten Laufräder, die fetten 34er Standrohre von der Pike ... Richtig massiv. Hab das Stereo 120, kommt jetzt ne 130er Pike rein und Tubeless...freu mich schon auf 2015!


----------



## brösmeli (18. März 2015)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal Brösmeli, aber dein Stereo sieht mal richtig geil aus. Die fetten Laufräder, die fetten 34er Standrohre von der Pike ... Richtig massiv. Hab das Stereo 120, kommt jetzt ne 130er Pike rein und Tubeless...freu mich schon auf 2015!


Vielen dank!
Und es fährt sich auch so. Uphill sehr gut. Und abwärts kann man so was von shreddern. Ich bin von diesem adrenalinschub jeweils so berauscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (21. März 2015)

Hab jetzt ewig gesucht und bin nicht schlauer geworden.
Kann mir hier einer sagen wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Stereo 2014 HPC vs SHPC ist.
Und gibt es bei der Steifigkeit große Unterschiede?

Danke vorab!


----------



## waterman190 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich bin im Begriff mir ein 29 Cube Stereo HPC aufzubauen.
Zwei Dinge die mich ein bisschen aufhören lassen.
Der schmale Hinterbau der bei 2.35  Reifen an die Grenzen kommt. Ist das nachteilig?. Dieser Sollte doch so steif sein das der Reifen beimwiegetritt nich an die li/re Kettenstrebe schleift oder.
Ach ja und wie ist das zu bewerten, dass man das Bike aktiv in die Kurve drücken muss. Habe ich da aus der XL Fraktion 191 cm Probleme .
Danke im Voraus für eure Infos.
Gruss Joerg


----------



## sheld (15. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ohne Probleme 2.35 Reifen fahren. Ich fahre nach langem hin und her wie schon oft beschrieben M. King RS vorne und X King hinten beides 2.35 und vorne bei 1,8bar und hinten 2bar. Ja, zum aktiv in die Kurve drücken kann ich nur sagen, dass Bike will lieber gerade aus. Spitzkehren und Trails mit engen Kurven müssen sehr aktiv mit genügend Gewichtsverlagerung nach vornr gefahren werden. Das geht super, aber nicht so spritzig wie mit manch anderem Bike. Das Teil bügelt geradeaus lieber alles glatt als unnötig Haken zuschlagen.
Ne schöne Gruß
Stephan


----------



## waterman190 (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo, mal die Frage welchen Offset 51 oder 46 mm muss den die FG haben für ein Cube Stereo HPC Race 140 29 und wie wirkt sich das aus? Gruss Joerg PS: von Cube direkt habe ich noch nichts gehört !!!!!


----------



## zoomer (5. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss es nur beim AMS 120 Alu.
Da sind es 51 mm.

Wenn man den Offset vergrössert verkürzt sich der Nachlauf.
Dadurch wird das Rad vereinfacht gesagt wendiger und die Lenkkräfte geringer.
Ich achte beim Kauf immer auf einen grossen Offset.

Es gibt aber auch einige die die Fox am 120er gegen eine normale 140er Rockshox
getauscht hatten und sich nicht über ein schlechteres Fahrverhalten beschwert haben.
Trotz 20 mm mehr Federweg = flacherer Lenkwinkel.


Wegen der Trägheit kann man mal probieren den Sattel ganz nach hinten zu fahren.
Der Sitzwinkel ist ja einigermassen steil.
Ich finde das wirkt sich ein bisschen so aus wie ich mir kürzere Kettenstreben vorstelle.

Habe gerade ein Trailbike mit nur 72,5° Sitzwinkel das auch noch eine Offset Stütze hat.
Hätte mir nie vorstellen können dass man damit sitzen und treten könnte aber das geht
wirklich und ich tu mir in Kurven leichter als mit den anderen Rädern.


----------



## Focussierer (8. August 2015)

2015er 140 SL

Die Fox kommt mir etwas unmotiviert vor. Die Reifen (HD 2,35 TS/PS) träge.

Trotzdem das beste Rad, was ich je bewegen durfte. Leicht, agil, robust, gut ausgerüstet. Macht einfach Spaß und paßt wie ein Maßanzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sheld (8. August 2015)

Hi focussierer,
Reifen unbedingt wechseln. Dann deutlich besserer Vortrieb.
VG
Stephan


----------



## DaKing (10. August 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Nein. Immer noch gut. Aber in den alpen ist das 22er kettenblatt doch ein segen. Bringt schon was. Steile und lange anstiege sind mit ein bisschen weniger pulsschlägen zu bewältigen.



Sag mal, welches Innenlager hast du da verbaut? Haste das selbst verpresst, oder wie hast du das ausgetauscht?

Viele Grüße


----------



## brösmeli (10. August 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Sag mal, welches Innenlager hast du da verbaut? Haste das selbst verpresst, oder wie hast du das ausgetauscht?
> 
> Viele Grüße


Hab jetzt die neue shimano xt 2016 11fach komplett verbaut. Kurbel hat 2 kettenblätter. 28/38. Kassette hat 11 bis 42 zähne. Das innenlager lässt sich mit einem speziellen austreiber ausschlagen. Mit einem speziellen einpresswerkzeug. Kann man dann die beiden lagerschalen einbauen. Ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Das xt innenlager kostet ca. 25 euro. 
Habe jetzt alles ausprobiert:
Original: xtr 3 mal 10. 
Später: 1 mal 11. sram x1 mit raceface next sl 30er kettenblatt. Extrem leicht. Aber schmale übersetzung. 
Jetzt: xt. 2mal11. Preis/leistung top!


----------



## DaKing (11. August 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die neue shimano xt 2016 11fach komplett verbaut. Kurbel hat 2 kettenblätter. 28/38. Kassette hat 11 bis 42 zähne. Das innenlager lässt sich mit einem speziellen austreiber ausschlagen. Mit einem speziellen einpresswerkzeug. Kann man dann die beiden lagerschalen einbauen. Ist eigentlich sehr einfach. Das xt innenlager kostet ca. 25 euro.
> Jetzt: xt. 2mal11. Preis/leistung top!



Ja, auf die XT bin ich auch scharf - allerdings ist die Teileverfügbarkeit der neuen XT noch nicht so toll hier, mir fehlt die Kurbel mit 180mm ;-). Zweifach mit 11-42 klappt gut? Keine Ahnung warum Shimano das so nicht freigibt...


----------



## brösmeli (11. August 2015)

DaKing schrieb:


> Ja, auf die XT bin ich auch scharf - allerdings ist die Teileverfügbarkeit der neuen XT noch nicht so toll hier, mir fehlt die Kurbel mit 180mm ;-). Zweifach mit 11-42 klappt gut? Keine Ahnung warum Shimano das so nicht freigibt...



Ehrlich? Wusste ich nicht. Wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## DaKing (13. August 2015)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Wusste ich nicht. Wo hast du das gelesen?


Äh ja ich hab das nur von den News-Seiten aufgeschnappt, steht aber auch hier: http://bike.shimano.com/content/sac...ts11/mountain/deore-xt-m8000/rd-m8000-gs.html

Low sprocket:40/*42T*** Top sprocket: 11T ***42T for 1x11 only*

Viele Grüße


----------



## emmy198484 (17. Februar 2016)

brösmeli schrieb:


> Jetzt auf rock shox pike und monarch unterwegs. Neuer sattel selle italia flite.
> Carbon lrs von r2 bike. 11,7 kg komplett.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Kannst du mal en Bild direkt von hinten machen mich würde mal interessieren wo du die Reifen hingestellt hast.....


----------



## emmy198484 (17. Februar 2016)

Hingesteckt wollte ich sagen.


----------



## brösmeli (17. Februar 2016)

emmy198484 schrieb:


> Hingesteckt wollte ich sagen.


Was meinst du mit hingesteckt?
Hab momentan wieder andere reifen drin. Meinst du die reifenfreiheit? Ob der trailking am bügel schleifen tut? Nein ist knapp geht aber problemlos.


----------



## emmy198484 (18. Februar 2016)

Ja weil da ist ja alles andere als Viel Platz,wie breit sind die Felgen? Aussen gemessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (18. Februar 2016)

Sind um die 60 mm.


----------



## dh-noob (13. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Stereo 140 HPC und das Stereo 120 den selben Hauptrahmen haben und nur durch den Dämpfer mehr/weniger Federweg generiert? Ich spreche vom 2014/15er Modell. Die Geo Daten sind quasi identisch. Durch die längere Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher.


----------



## Vincy (13. Mai 2016)

Dann müßte der Rahmen da einen Winkel-Steuersatz haben, wenn sich nur der Lenkwinkel verändert. 
Durch die andere Gabeleinbaulänge verändert sich dann aber auch der Sitzwinkel.
Und die anderen Geodaten sind auch nicht *alle* identisch (zB Reach, Stack).
http://bikegeo.muha.cc/






*Stereo HPC 120 29  RH 18"*



 

*Stereo HPC 140 29  RH 18"*


----------

